# Coleman vs Shogun and the following Chaos....



## Andrew Green (Feb 27, 2006)

Shogun dislocates his elbow and Coleman goes nuts....






Another angle of Coleman's Post fighting beating up of other people:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zAj8zFDu8M&search=PRIDEFC SHOGUN MMA PRIDE 31


----------



## bladenosh (Mar 17, 2006)

Shogun was my favorite fighter to enter PFC. I am very disappointed that he would acquire an injury with such a promising career. As were his Brazilian brothers, who chose to show this by all attacking Coleman. Coleman threw a ref on the attempt to tackle him, then took a closer look at Shogun. He did not go violent, until 10+ Brazilian team fighters (including Silva) jumped into the ring and attacked him. Coleman did great in defending himself until this altercation was put to a stop. The Brazilian team was out of line, not Coleman.


----------

